# Ipad Has Changed the Way I Listen to Music



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I have just purchased the Ipad 2. This has many features but my favorite has to be the ability to play music out loud. I can now listen to music nearly everywhere I go and for long periods of time because of the fairly long battery life. In the park, store, or anywhere else I can think of. It really adds another dimension to everyday life. I also think the sound quality is good. Does anyone else do this with an Ipad or other device?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sure do. On the old iPad 1. I can't stand it. I much prefer listening to music coming from live performers.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Put some earphones in! Nobody else wants to hear your damn music!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

+1
I hate people who feel that they have to let me listen to their music in public places.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, I have to agree with these guys here; I'm surprised nobody has asked you to turn it off if you're playing it out loud when walking around the local store. 

I don't have one, so granted I can't speak from experience, but I can't imagine I'd find the sound quality good enough either. I'd much rather just wear my proper headphones when I'm out. Good range from bass to treble, blocks out sound pollution and I can play anything I like as loud as I like without annoying anybody.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

But I do not listen to the music out in public you see. I'm not sure how people would like listening to Ligeti over and over.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't mean to sound like a b***h but can't you do that on an ipod/mp3 player? Anyway glad you like your ipad, I bought a friend one for *Christmas* and they do look quite interesting. :tiphat:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

...but does it run crysis?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

In my humble opinion, iPads should be seen and not heard. I don't want to be forced to listen to other people's music, any time, anywhere--it doesn't matter whether it's Grieg or 50 Cent.

So use headphones.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

My headphones are currently missing but to keep everyone happy maybe I'll go out and buy a new pair.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

If you're gonna get earphones, you may as well just have an iPod instead.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Posted in the wrong thread lol....


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope you put an image of a boom box on it and carry it around on your shoulder.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I remember an old "Archie" comic where a guy was listening to music on a beach and Archie complained about how rude it was; his father agreed; and Archie went on to complain that if he was going to listen to his music he should turn it up so everyone could hear it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I hope you put an image of a boom box on it and carry it around on your shoulder.


iPad's bringing back the boom box is it?!

I for one wouldn't mind playing my music so others could hear it. They might learn a thing or two.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

On the other hand, there's untapped comedy potential in disturbing some (and I will avoid any ethnic stereotyping) music listener listening to some dread out lout on his cellphone, standing next to him, assuming his exact pose and blasting some Stravinsky.


----------

